# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Таможенный конфискат дешево

## DoSTR

Вот еще один вид мошенничества:
http://www.viaphone.ru/ - Владелец еще на свободе...



> Реализуем таможенный конфискат мобильных телефонов
> Здесь Вы можете приобрести мобильный телефон GSM за 30-35% рыночной стоимости.


Вам всего лишь нужно внести предоплату "гарантийный взнос"... :Smiley: 

*А вот этому не повезло:*
Цитата: 25 июня 2007
*Подросток стал миллионером с помощью Интернет-магазина*

В Астраханской области возбуждено уголовное дело в отношении создателя Интернет-сайтов. На них размещалась информация о продаже конфискованного на таможне имущества.

Как выяснилось, горе-создателем был 19-летний житель Астрахани. Через свои четыре сайта он предлагал приобрести любой сотовый телефон по 500 руб., цифровой фотоаппарат любой марки за 1000 руб. или ноутбук за 3000 рублей.

Товар должен был высылаться только после полной предоплаты. Для перевода денег на сайте указан был банковский счет. Но обещанную технику никто и не думал высылать. Полученные деньги злоумышленник проигрывал в казино. Махинация продолжалась более полугода. За это время молодой человек сумел обналичить около 2 млн рублей.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DoSTR

> Вот еще один вид мошенничества:
> http://www.viaphone.ru/


А этот близнец тоже можно закрыть?
http://www.lucky-phone.com/

----------


## ScratchyClaws

конфискат можно в реале купить... только вот о фирменном сервисе, гарантии и техподдержке нужно забыть...

----------


## mayas

если можно купить в реале, почему нельзя купить в интеренете ?

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> конфискат можно в реале купить... только вот о фирменном сервисе, гарантии и техподдержке нужно забыть...


Согласен! Вот по этому подобные предложения ни когда не рассматриваю... потому что покупать кота в мешке ...хм... ну как говорится скупой платит трижды! Поэтому и цена дешовая....! Лучше взять нормальную вещь  и за полную цену и знать что есть гарантийное обслуживание что очень не маловажно!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> если можно купить в реале, почему нельзя купить в интеренете ?


И в интернете можно. Только при условии пересылки наложенным платежом или с оплатой наличными курьеру...
Варианты с предоплатой - развод (см. первое сообщение)

----------


## Jolly Rojer

ScratchyClaws  согласен с Вашим высказыванием однозначно!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

а вот ещё один развод... на этот раз вы получаете телефон *в подарок* внеся предоплату в $20 
http://www.gift4all.org

----------


## energetik

А почему Вы думаете, что покупать конфискат наложным платежом безопасно? Во-первых у меня на этом товарищ погорел, а во-вторых если на указано содержание отправителем, то вскрыват посылку до оплаты нельзя. Поэтому получается тот же кот в мешке.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> А почему Вы думаете, что покупать конфискат наложным платежом безопасно? Во-первых у меня на этом товарищ погорел, а во-вторых если на указано содержание отправителем, то вскрыват посылку до оплаты нельзя. Поэтому получается тот же кот в мешке.


Согласен в принципе так и есть... кот в мешке!

----------


## User2010

А что насчет этого сайта? http:// megafon.okis.ru Не кидалово?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> А что насчет этого сайта? http:// megafon.okis.ru Не кидалово?


кидалово   :Smiley:

----------


## макар86

почему кидалово?обьясни?

----------


## Bacardi

> почему кидалово?обьясни?


Это тоже самое, что и 
www.konfme.com

konfme  и okis - оба в черном списке сайтов сетевых мошенников!

Вопрос еще в том, как вы узнали об этом сайте.
Так как вы о нем узнали?

----------


## макар86

а почему тогда к ним не примут какие-либо меры?

я наткнулся на обьявление,и начал все подробно узнавать,не кидалово ли...перелопатил много,и в процессе получения инфы наткнулся на этот сайт,где нет предоплаты и т.д.,как они могут кинуть?интересно очень?пришлют пустую посылку?

----------


## Bacardi

> а почему тогда к ним не примут какие-либо меры?


Предпринимаются!


P.S. спроси координаты их главного офиса, телефоны, сертификаты и прочие фичи!
Как спросишь - пиши что ответили!
 :Wink:

----------


## макар86

да там написан адрес,посмотрел в дубль гисе,такого нет,понял что кидалово,но не могу понять каким образом....знаете если обьясните,интересно очень...

а вот еще один пример с предоплатой:читайте снизу,схема примерно одинакова:
Максим:	а сколько будет стоить без оплаты курьеру n86?	Удалить 
07.02.10	Сергей:	Без проблем,так даже лучше.
Напишите завтра с утра,я дам вам точный адрес офиса,сам я,как вы понимаете,работой этой занимаюсь не из Архангельска.	 
07.02.10	Максим:	связался по смс с товарищем из архангельска...он может забрать товар в офисе и отпрвит мне по почте,думаю так надежнее,потому что есть сомнения что курьер все таки отправится,тем более товар,как я понимаю,становится существенно дешевле т.к.не нужно затрачивать средства на дорогу курьера...как можно это сделать?	 
07.02.10	Сергей:	Деньги можно вернуть.Да да,отправленные деньги можно вернуть,на сайте яндекс.ру (так как через него проводят все операции)там есть раздел тех.поддержки,пишите туда письмо и рассказываете о сложившейся ситуации,ящики мошенника на этом сайте банят,деньги которые у него были замораживают на всех кошельках,до тех пор,пока человек полностью не отдаст то что,не побоюсь этого слова - украл!
Максим,я рад что у вас возникли вопросы,курьер едет в любых случаях каждые 3 дня.Но ведь у нас работает не один курьер.Если число телефонов не доходит до нужного,что бы покрыть расходы на доставку,курьер берет заказы ближайшего города и везет их,так что вариант,что курьер не выедет - отпадает.
Извините,но свести вас с одним из наших покупателей не получится,так как вся история сообщений удаляется после каждого рабочего дня,иначе ее было бы очень много.В друзьях у меня тоже таких людей нет,так как после первой покупки у меня,я перенаправляю людей которые у нас уже делали покупки,но собираются сделать новый заказ.Я перенаправляю их следующему человеку из нашей компании.Вот такая иерархическая ситуация.	 
07.02.10	Максим:	не хочу показаться невежливым,но
1.разговоры про репутацию и взрослых людей остаются разговорами,никаких гарантий, рекомендаций и отзывов вы предоставить не можете?
2.существует громадная вероятность,что никакой курьер в путь не отправится и отправленные деньги растворятся в сети,никаких гарантий возврата вы тоже предоставить не можете,правильно?
3.сколько времени придется ждать курьера,пока наберется достаточное кол-во заказов,я не думаю,что тот телефон,который я хотел бы заказать является решающим,для его отправки...
4. увас были заказчики из новосибирска,которые могут подтвердить приобретение вашего товара?
5.почему курьеру нельзя отдать всю сумму на месте?
6.каким образом можно вернуть предоплату,которая скорее всего отправится на счет или инет кошелек...	 
07.02.10	Сергей:	Максим,пишите заказ.
1. Ф.И.О. (полностью). 
2. Марку, модель и цвет заказываемого телефона, и укажите количество штук, если Вы хотите заказать несколько телефонов одной модели. 
3. Почтовый индекс и Ваш адрес, на который Вам отправить посылку с заказом. 
4. Код города и контактный номер телефона (обязательно).
Присылайте сюда.Сегодня напишите - сегодня оформим,до вторника оплатите предоплату и в конце недели курьер привезет вам заказ.Ждем.	 
07.02.10	Сергей:	вам не о чем беспокоиться,нет ни единого процента что товар до вас не дойдет,хоть мы и продаем телефоны не законно,на выходе вы получаете совершенно "чистый" телефон,без нареканий по качеству.
Во-первых,предоплату можно вернуть.
Во-вторых,мы в этом бизнесе 4 год,если бы мы занимались не той деятельностью о которой говорим нас бы давно "прикрыли".
В конце концов мы серьезные,взрослые люди!И разменивать репутацию на предоплату не в наших интересах,так как мы зарабатываем деньги,деньги,которые вы отдадите курьеру,а не те которые уйдут на транспортировку и безопасную доставку.	 
07.02.10	Максим:	а есть гарантия,что он вообще поедет после получения предоплаты,или существует доля риска?	 
07.02.10	Сергей:	Максим,он же поедет не только с вашим заказом,у него будет их много,таким образом предоплаты со всех и составят сумму на поездку.
Куда и как платить я вам объясню чуть позже,сначала напишите заказ и пришлите его сюда.Можете прямо сейчас.
1. Ф.И.О. (полностью). 
2. Марку, модель и цвет заказываемого телефона, и укажите количество штук, если Вы хотите заказать несколько телефонов одной модели. 
3. Почтовый индекс и Ваш адрес, на который Вам отправить посылку с заказом. 
4. Код города и контактный номер телефона (обязательно).
Если заказанный Вами товар имеются в нужном количестве на складе, Ваш заказ будет зарезервирован, а Вам будет отправлено подтверждение о резервировании Вашего заказа и инструкции по оплате.	 
07.02.10	Максим:	курьер с архангельска что ли поедет?у него на дорогу только 12000 уйдет!!!!

как отправить сумму?	 
07.02.10	Сергей:	Добрый день.
Nokia N86 12180 руб.
Заказ доставляется курьером.
доставка курьера включена в стоимость заказа,но что бы курьер забрал ваш заказ,эта сумма должна поступить перед тем,как он привезет вам товар,понимаете?(35% от суммы заказа)Эти деньги уходят на дорожные затраты,а так же на специальную капсулу,в которой перевозится каждый отдельно взятый телефон,что бы исключить механические повреждения при транспортировке.
После того как курьер приедет,вы в праве проверить заказ в его присутствии.Заказ будет в отличном качестве,так как перед отправкой каждый телефон проверяется,не исправный телефон просто не уедет.Отдаете оставшуюся чать денег курьеру в рублях наличными и расходитесь.
Но так же возможен вариант,что вы приезжаете к нам в офис и покупаете телефон у нас.Но вот проблема,он в Архангельске!Думаю не целесообразно.
Задавайте вопросы.	
04.02.10	Максим:	привет,планирую покупку n86,расскажите условия оплаты и получения...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

на следующее утро в друзьях его уже не было,и на сообщения он не ответил)))))

----------


## Bacardi

Ну вот и сам разобрался!
Все дело в схеме!

----------


## макар86

дак а без предоплаты то как??????????????

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

*макар86*, мне понравилось:
"хоть мы и продаем телефоны не законно".
Ну и про "специальную капсулу", в которой перевозится телефон - это вообще нечто.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

На самом деле несложно вывести "Индекс лохотронности" такого сайта - если инетерсно, я могу написать небольшую заметку, как это сделать  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Damien

> Ну и про "специальную капсулу", в которой перевозится телефон - это вообще нечто.


пневмопочта по стране это  :Smiley:

----------


## Bacardi

> если инетерсно


Да! Интересно!

 :Wink:

----------


## макар86

да,субамегатурбохронокапсула-это круто!!!!!!)))))за такую не жалко и 50% отдать,чтоб глянуть чё за диво))))

*Добавлено через 2 часа 2 минуты*

мочи Олег))))буйм выводить!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Да! Интересно!


http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=70984 - краткие размышения на тему

----------


## макар86

:"http://": pleer.ru/-а как вам такой сайт,вроде все чинно,но цены поразительно дешевые...и предоплата 100%

----------


## Bacardi

> а как вам такой сайт


Здорово!
Повтори процедуру, о которой я говорил ранее и узнай результат!

 :Wink:

----------


## макар86

да вроде все есть....погляди сам сайт,и через сбербанк можно оплатить,и курьерскую фирму выбрать и телефоны все есть,и адреса....интересно как то...

----------


## Bacardi

> погляди сам сайт


Да!
Этот сайт существует с 2001 года!
Хотя на практике были случаи и банковского перевода в липовых сайтах!

----------


## макар86

то есть я спокойно могу заказать здесь то,что мне нужно,не боясь что меня обманут?очень нужно знать,т.к.14000 тыс.деньги не большие,но дарить их кому то жаль(((подскажите,заранее спасибо!!!!!!!!!

----------


## craftix

Похоже на реальный магазин. Но неужели между ценами в этом магазине и ценами в ваших местных магазинах такая существенная разница, что так хочется рискнуть? Лучше купить вещь подороже, но с гарантией и техподдержкой, чем потом мучиться с ее ремонтом.

----------


## Bacardi

> Лучше купить вещь подороже


А еще лучше - потискать ее!
Тогда точно не ошибешься!

макар86,
Интернет-магазины - там дейсвительно цены ниже, чем в розничной продаже в обычных магазинах!
Есть магазины, типа МТ-онлайн, куда можно прийти и выбрать через компьютер вещь почти по той же цене, что и в интернете!

Выбор за Вами!

 :Wink:

----------


## ISO

> pleer.ru/-а как вам такой сайт,вроде все чинно,но цены поразительно дешевые...и предоплата 100%


Реально действующий как интернет так и магазин с салоном на станции метро Автозаводская, кстати удобно расположен.  Покупал там пару недель назад фотик, вспышку и ещё по мелочи, обслужили быстро и без особого надоедания всякими бонусами. Цены на что то и повыше будут чем в других интернет магазинах.

----------


## Lexxus

*ISO*, у меня товарищ покупал там телефон asus  :Smiley: 

работал до тех пор, пока не стыбзили.

----------

